# Canon EF Lens Technology Video



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 14, 2015)

```
<p><iframe width="500" height="281" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/fkBOsTVfpdA?feature=oembed&start=13" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe></p>
<p>If you enjoy being a geek about glass, this video should be right up your alley.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Lee Jay (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh yeah! I love geeking-out on this stuff!


----------



## Camerajah (Jan 14, 2015)

That's why I shoot Canon


----------



## TeT (Jan 14, 2015)

was awesome..

just me or does he sound like Kai in serious mode?


----------



## docsmith (Jan 14, 2015)

TeT said:


> was awesome..
> 
> just me or does he sound like Kai in serious mode?



It sounds like the guy that stole Kai's lunch and made him such a Nikon fanboy


----------



## Click (Jan 14, 2015)

8)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 14, 2015)

Was an interesting point that they are still having to use ground & polished aspherical elements on larger diameter lenses where moulded cannot be accurate enough - at least with current technology. There is no doubt that moulded elements are getting better as time goes one. Witness the Canon 35 f/2 IS, the 24 f/1.4 and many of the recent Sigma lenses. To the best of my knowledge, moderate size lenses that use G & P asphericals are: 24-70 f/2.8 II, 35L, 85L, 16-35 f2.8 II. Even the 50 f1.2 L uses moulded.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 15, 2015)

Great video!!!


----------

